# 1fast400 does it again



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2004)

On my last order of two bottles of S1+, Mike threw in a free bottle of creatine.

Today I received my order of a 10 lb bag of Optimum Nutrition's 100% Whey, and there was a free 20 oz shaker bottle.  Cool. Very cool...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 7, 2004)

how much was that 10lb bag with shipping ???


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 7, 2004)

$52.  $47 for the 10 pounder.  $5 shipping.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 7, 2004)

is this the black label or white label bag ?!?!

i think optimum has 2 different proteins


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 7, 2004)

same protein, just a new look or label


----------



## flexster (Jan 7, 2004)

*1fast400 rocksssssssssssss!*

Mike, u da man. Placed an order yesterday and the package was here today when I got home at 4:30pm. This is my second order with 1fast400(bulknutrition.com) and both times, the package was here the next day. For now on, if you have what Im looking for, I will definietly be  getting it from you and your company.


----------



## topolo (Jan 7, 2004)

I think Gopro orders from him too........lol


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

The 10lb bags are on sale!  Click on the fitness link and you can get 7$ off per bag.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 7, 2004)

Oh, and its at www.bulknutrition.com


----------



## NeedMuscleMass (Jan 7, 2004)

*Changes supplement supplier*

Next order will probably be from here..


----------



## enkai (Jan 7, 2004)

1fast400 is the best supplement supplier online IMO, guy has a good heart, it's a shame the AF store is sueing him for testing their R-ALA


----------



## once was fat (Jan 7, 2004)

I agree with everyone hear.  I took advantage of the lipoderm special.  I ordered it on the monday before christmas and it was here the day before christmas.  WOW.  I live in Arizona as well.  Three days and it was here.  I just ordered another tub of swole v2 from 1fast.  I hope it will be here by friday.  

I will be looking for some free stuff in the future, as this is my first go to website for supps.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 7, 2004)

As we have things we try to give them away.  Sometimes they just won't fit in a package for a various reason so we don't do it.  Also, the workers don't always put them in the packages.  In mid Febuary I get my shakers in finally, they will probably leak like hell knowing my luck, but every order we can stuff them in (ups/fedex) will get them.  It is tough giving away free stuff with priority mail as we have to increase the size of the box often times and pay quite a bit more postage.  Over the next 60 days a lot of cool things will happen with the site as far as giveaways and so on.  I know there will be some that don't like the service and what not, as shit happens from time to time, but we do our best to fix it when things do go wrong.

Mike


----------



## Alaric (Jan 7, 2004)

Man I'd like to try ordering from 1fast400, but I think I'd get screwed over for shipping, and customs (I'm located in Canada), has anyone from outside the US ever ordered from here?

More specifically, anyone from Canada who's ordered the ON nutrition 10lb bag, how much was it total including all the shipping, customs, and taxes?


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 7, 2004)

We mark down the values for customs.  Now that we use fed-ex for almost all foreign shipments, things have gotten much better.  Fully trackable and get delivered within 5-7 days everytime.  Cost to canada is roughly that of airmail (I'm not at the store, I'll check the cost tomorrow for you).


----------



## Alaric (Jan 7, 2004)

Alright thank you!


----------



## Monolith (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> As we have things we try to give them away.  Sometimes they just won't fit in a package for a various reason so we don't do it.  Also, the workers don't always put them in the packages.  In mid Febuary I get my shakers in finally, they will probably leak like hell knowing my luck, but every order we can stuff them in (ups/fedex) will get them.  It is tough giving away free stuff with priority mail as we have to increase the size of the box often times and pay quite a bit more postage.  Over the next 60 days a lot of cool things will happen with the site as far as giveaways and so on.  I know there will be some that don't like the service and what not, as shit happens from time to time, but we do our best to fix it when things do go wrong.
> 
> Mike



A sign of superb customer service.  Even after he's undoubtably read page after page of praise for 1fast, Mike is still trying to make people even happier.

Nice work.


----------



## burstofspeed (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah you guys are awsome, superfast shipping.  BTW do you guys carry flax oils and/or fish tablets?


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by burstofspeed *_
> BTW do you guys carry flax oils and/or fish tablets?



http://www.1fast400.com/?cPath=26


----------



## BigTex (Jan 8, 2004)

Takes 4 days to get to Texas.


----------



## rte617 (Jan 8, 2004)

I also have been extremely happy with 1fast400. Mike knows how to take care of his customers and he has the best prices I've seen.  Great customer service AND great prices...........who'da thunk it was possible. Thanks Mike.


----------



## Rob028 (Jan 8, 2004)

IMO Mike has the best site on the web. I buy quite a bit of supplements every month. Mike & his crew always take care of me. I am definitely loyal to 1fast400. Thanks Mike, you are running an excellent business. They are fast & have everything you need at a fair price.


----------



## burstofspeed (Jan 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Prince *_
> http://www.1fast400.com/?cPath=26



Thanks prince so many choices anyone have any recomendations on EFAs to get??


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

Flax and fish oil are good.


----------



## burstofspeed (Jan 8, 2004)

What brands though? or does it not really matter/they all do the same?


----------



## PreMier (Jan 8, 2004)

I dont think it matters...  Flax is flax and fish oil is fish oil.  Thats just my opinion on it though.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 8, 2004)

24oz Now Foods flax seed oil is the best deal


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 8, 2004)

damnit i want free girfts!!!!!


----------



## Arnold (Jan 8, 2004)

I use fish oil, and I buy it at Wal-Mart.


----------



## prolangtum (Jan 8, 2004)

fish oil is best, why take basically a pro hormone of EPA and DHA, when you can just get it straight from fish oil


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 9, 2004)

Just made my first purchase there and of an avant product.  Saved quite a bit of money over DPS this time, like $20 for 4 products.  I had a bit of a problem trying to ship it to an address other than my billing address, but I bet it will be faster to ship to different addresses each time with the way the site is set up once you have your account set up.  I suppose I could finally change my billing address to my new place, but that would require some amount of work.  

I also like the way the site is set up with reviews and such.  Overall a pleasurable experience.


----------



## Stickboy (Jan 9, 2004)

Just placed my first order last night.    Not only was it cheaper than anywhere else, it shipped today.  Very happy with em so far.
(I ordered from the BulkNutrition site.  I assume it's the same place).


----------



## Badger (Jan 9, 2004)

I must also give my praises to 1Fast400 for superb service and a good product.  I know I'll be ordering from him in the future many times.  Wonderful site!!!!!


----------



## once was fat (Jan 9, 2004)

I got my second tub of swole v2 today.  I ordered with 1fast and once again 3 days.  I ordered it on wednesday and it was here friday.  I didnt get any free gifts though.  I guess that dosent matter if I  get my product in three days. Im in AZ. 

Thanks Mike.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 10, 2004)

Which one is best: (International Orders)

DPS.com
Bodybuilding.com
1fast400.com
massnutrition.com

Please, honest opinions.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 10, 2004)

I will say this on my part.  We do the best we can with international orders.  The way we have fed-ex now we are getting to most countries in 2-3 days.  This doesn't apply to all packages, just under 2lbs and fairly small items.  You could order up to about 12-15 1AD size bottles and get this rate.  It doesn't apply to all countries, for instance poland cost a fortune.  We can use this service for 20 bucks on average.  We will have it implemented into the site soon, however most we upgrade on.  

We do get seizures as well, even of legal things.  At least with using fedex we can track it and know what happens.  Airmail is nothing but pot luck.  Foreign business probably makes up a larger % of our business than most other sites.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 12, 2004)

I just ordered from bulk nutrition.  Expecting 10lbs of protein, some swole V2, and some fishoil powder.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by burstofspeed *_
> Thanks prince so many choices anyone have any recomendations on EFAs to get??



FISH OIL


----------



## Arnold (Jan 12, 2004)

here *this one*


----------



## SonOfThor (Jan 13, 2004)

Gotta say I was quite impressed with 1fast400.  My order was shipped on Wednesday and arrived Friday morning.  This was international to Canada, fedex, which I assume was upgraded from regular USPS priority air mail.  100% satisfaction here.  Great company, highly reccomended!  Will buy from again for sure!


----------



## badco (Jan 14, 2004)

Even without the giveaways, I've never had better service.
Lowest prices I could find and nothing ever took longer than 3 days to get to my door.
I've only ordered 3 times from there, but I'm hooked as a customer!


----------



## Chris52686 (Jan 14, 2004)

I just ordered some nectar from them last night around six and got my order today, he even threw in a free shaker bottle, great service


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Chris52686 *_
> I just ordered some nectar from them last night around six and got my order today, he even threw in a free shaker bottle, great service



  I ordered on the 9th and still havent recieved my order.  It is coming ups ground though...


----------



## OmarJackson (Jan 14, 2004)

1fast400 is awesome. i just got my order today (whey, creatine, dextrose) and they threw in a free shaker bottle.


----------



## Chris52686 (Jan 15, 2004)

> I ordered on the 9th and still havent recieved my order. It is coming ups ground though...


Mine was also ups ground, but i live in the same state as the comany in based(north carolina)


----------



## Dale Mabry (Jan 15, 2004)

I placed mine on a Thursday and got it on a Tuesday.  Took a day longer than DPS, which is right next to me, but the savings more than made up for it.  I got PS 120 caps for $36 there and PS 60 caps for $20 at DPS, plus the flax was way cheaper.


----------



## Monolith (Jan 15, 2004)

While i cant complain about free stuff, just a warning:  Dont shake those shaker bottles too hard - they tend to leak a little bit.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> As we have things we try to give them away.  Sometimes they just won't fit in a package for a various reason so we don't do it.  Also, the workers don't always put them in the packages.  In mid Febuary I get my shakers in finally, *they will probably leak like hell knowing my luck*, but every order we can stuff them in (ups/fedex) will get them.
> 
> Mike


----------



## Eggs (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually, the shakers worked fine for me even when I shook um like crazy... what they couldnt withstand was my cousin who felt the need to wash them and lost the o-rings out of them.  Now they leak like hell


----------



## rte617 (Jan 15, 2004)

mine worked great as well. make sure your "o" ring is firmly in place before you screw the cap on. also...you shouldn't overtighten.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm glad I happened upon this thread.  About 30 minutes ago I could have sworn www.bodybuilding.com had the best prices that I could find on the net, then I checked a few products that I'm running low on and compared prices at 1fast400 and 1fast beat the prices by a buck or two.  Sooo,, after I complete this post, I'm placing an order with 1fast400 or should I wait until February and hope to get a free shaker botter?  Naaa  I'm ordering tonight  so Mike keep an eye out for my order buddy!  hahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

ok order placed.  Can anyone loan me $90.98 please?????  lol


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 19, 2004)

IMO, BB.com & Mike are very close. Nothing to separate between 2.
Some of the items are cheaper at bb.com while for lighter shipments Mike is unbeatable. Best sellers are obviously cheapers at mike (1-AD)
I bought Anabolic 2004 book from bb.com because it was much costlier at 1fast400.
Overall 2 of the best sites to order from on planet.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

Well there ya go, I also found the 2 best places because like I already stated the differences were only a buck or two.  S&H were for my small order was the same for both  $5.00.   The thing that sells me on 1fast TEST is this fella Mike.  He comes to the board and talks to his clients and as stated by a few people here, he even throws in some free things time to time.   A bottle of Creatine here and a Shaker bottle there.  My man, that is good business practice.  Now I'm not expecting anything free in the least (Expecially since I didn't place my order under the name Firestorm but my real name which he does not know)  but knowing he does those things from time to time is awesome and sold me on him moreso the dollar I'm saving.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 19, 2004)

bb.com goes direct while I still support my wholesalers.  Bill L. sold his book out cheap to bb.com, cheaper than he sells to distributors for.  You don't stay around for the long run pissing off distributors.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 19, 2004)

As I said except for couple of odd products BB.com scores.
And as far as William Ll. episode goes, I know it. But as a consumer I have to save money.
For lighter items like Ph's, Capsules, Tablets..you're unbeatable.

I just like to make 1 very important point though. Maybe I'm wrong-
For heavier order why don't you try USPS Parcel Mail (Insured, of course). IT's worth waiting for extra 5 days and most of the customers save quite a bit of money. BEcause as far as I know, FedEx kills when it comes to shipping heavier packages (Over 10-15 Pounds) Thats where BB.com gets ahead.



> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> bb.com goes direct while I still support my wholesalers.  Bill L. sold his book out cheap to bb.com, cheaper than he sells to distributors for.  You don't stay around for the long run pissing off distributors.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 19, 2004)

bb.com has a horrible shipping calculator.  There is no discount on USPS (unlike fed-ex) so I will pay the same thing they do for the same weight.  After checking their calculator on about 15 different shipments, they have it all messed up. They are losing money on a lot of shipments.  I refuse to send surface mail or even offer it.  If you had any idea how many complaints we get from USPS foreign customers, it is 10 fold over domestic and foreign is about 15% of our business.  Fed-Ex is closing the gap VERY fast on foreign orders.  Often times at most it is 10-15% more than airmail and it gets there in 3-4 days and is trackable.  I don't care what usps says there is NO way to track their foreign airmail orders.  The only trackable service they have is global express and sometimes global priority.  I have 1 person, all the do is deal with claims/returns/usps etc.  After a week dealing with them, they finally admitted they have no way of tracking airmail.  As an owner, it kills me when somebody complains about not getting their package when I KNOW I sent it, yet usps can't find it.  You lose 1-2 big orders that way and you get screwed.  Also, airmail says 4-10 days, but they can't promise that time frame, often times airmail is at least a month.  

Sorry for the rant, I just hate the USPS more than you can imagine.  If you want to see what I'm talking about in regards to larger orders, email me a sample order and I'll give you the exact shiping quotes.  We send gift vouchers if a consumer gets overcharged by more than 5 bucks on shipping, we know the calculator can be off from time to time.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 19, 2004)

I think you're 99% correct and you're doing a very job.
I didn't know that FedEx provides discounts for heavier packages.
I downloaded the shipping charges for UPS, DHL, FedEx & USPS.
Came up with the conclusion USPS was best but MOST UNRELIABLE.
BUT I NEED ONE ANSWER FROM YOU: HOW CAN USPS LOSE A PACKAGE WHEN IT IS INSURED? AND EVEN IT GETS LOST, YOU CAN ALWAYS CLAIM FOR IT. AFTER ALL IT'S INSURED.
Anyway, I definitely look forward ordering from your site. I've been ordering with BB.bom for past 2 years. I think I need a change. After all so many members of this forum can't be wrong.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 19, 2004)

The insurance deal only works assuming the post office scans it upon initial sending.  You get 1 bad person in the mix and you are screwed.  Global Priority is supposed to be trackable, but it semes nobody that works for USPS will scan the box, so as far as they know it doesn't exist.  That is what happens with the insurance deal.  I have a guy in japan that used to order this way a lot.  We had a package get lost, I tried to file for it.  The USPS told me I never sent the package because they don't have record of it.  It was simple, the lazy bastard at the post office at some location didn't scan it.


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 19, 2004)

when ever i call into 1fat400 i end up talking to a guy named Dennis...this guy knows his shit...he is very helpful and very honest, give him a raise!!!


----------



## aggies1ut (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't get it. I know that the products are coming from the East Coast, but my 1fast400 orders always take a week to get to either Sacramento or San Diego. Ah well. No hurry.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 19, 2004)

If send on a ground service, such as UPS/Fed-Ex, it just takes that long from NC to CA


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

1fast,,,I received an email today confirming my order has been shipped.  Today is Rodney Allen King Jr. birthday and you still shipped it?  You had peeps working in the office today?  You sweat shop owner you!!!!  hahahahahahaha


----------



## tomas101 (Jan 19, 2004)

bro they are in NC...lol


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

Ohhh well now....that would explain it.... lol


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 19, 2004)

As long as a service is running UPS/USPS/Fed-Ex  We are open.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

Honestly I didn't think any of them were running today. Besides I don't wait unitl I'm out of something before replacing it. I always buy in advance so even if it takes a week, I'll still be good to go.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 19, 2004)

bumped for someone looking for Swole V.2 at a good price.


----------



## burstofspeed (Jan 21, 2004)

I just went through to place my order with the 10lb optimum protien, and i didnt see 2 boxes for a coupon, just 1 box for gift vouchers not one for a coupon discount??  Anyone encounter this or did i miss something?


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 21, 2004)

You need to go to BulkNutrition.com


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Its at www.bulknutrition.com  Its under the fitness promo section.  It is a 10LB BAG of ON 100% whey.  They are giving a discount of 7$ off so the 10LB bag is 40$.  If you still cant find it report back.

I got my supplies from them and got a free shaker.  It doesnt leak either! 

EDIT: Damn beat me to it


----------



## burstofspeed (Jan 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> You need to go to BulkNutrition.com



I went there too and when i clicked on "checkout" it sent me to 1fast400


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

You need to do what I said and enter the code that they give you.  Follow the instructions given on the page I listed.  If you still cant get it maybe you just arent meant to get cheap protein


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 21, 2004)

You need to close your browser (to clear cookies), then login here:
https://www.1fast400.com/login.php?domain_base=bulknutrition.com

This happens when someone shops on 1fast400.com, goes to the secure area and cookies that domain, then switches to bulknutrition.com. Kinda a clusterfuck, and a non-issue cept for this promo deal onyl being enabled on one site.


----------



## TheWizardC6 (Jan 21, 2004)

Whoa....trying to order, but site is saying all my CC's wont work...crazy.  Not accepting orders or something tonight?


----------



## Av8tor (Jan 21, 2004)

Got my 10lb bag of ON whey today.  Tastes great.  Super fast shipping.  Great price and the free shaker bottle.  I love the ups tracker on the site too.  Makes it easy.    http://www.1fast400.com/  is my new favorite supplement supplier.  Keep up the good work.


----------



## firestorm (Jan 22, 2004)

Well NOW I'm impressed.   I ordered from 1fast400 on Sunday evening. Keep in mind Monday was a holiday (Marty Kings birthday) and I got my order Yesterday (Tuesday). Freeken remarkable.  I really didn't expect it for 5 to 6 business days.  Awesome job.   The "man" also included a free shaker bottle and again I didn't expect that either since this was my 1st time ordering from him/them.  I just want to thank 1fast400 for such prompt and unbelievable service.  He just became my number one supplier.  I just wish he carried  Gaspari products then I'd be set for life.  But then again I don't think Rich G. products are sold anywhere else on the internet either.  Thanks again 1fast400.  Your the best.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 22, 2004)

Which one of his products are you looking for.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 22, 2004)

1Fast400 -- How come you're able to keep yourself in control after all these ADULATIONS! 
Are you on a cycle? (Anti-Adulationg Drug?) or what?
LOL.......


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 22, 2004)

As soon as you bask in any glory over pleasing customers is the day you start to lose them due to not going that extra bit.


----------



## Testosterone (Jan 22, 2004)

YOUR GLORY IS WELL DESERVED MIKE.
I DON'T THINK THERE'S AN E-STORE TO MATCH YOU OVERALL RIGHT NOW! KEEP IT UP.


----------



## rte617 (Jan 22, 2004)

Good phylosophy Mike. Your doing a great job. Thanks again for the free shaker, and especially for the great customer service. It won't be long and everyone will know about bulknutrition.com !!!!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2004)

This thread reminded me... I need to order 10 more LBS of protein before it goes off sale!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Jan 22, 2004)

received my 100% ON Whey today

expedient service/shipping and a shaker bottle

thanks very much, will be doing business again at bulk

5 stars

peace out !!!


----------



## TheWizardC6 (Jan 22, 2004)

Ordered my ON whey tonite.  Great site.  Excellent Prices.  Now we'll haev to see how fast they can ship up to michigan.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 23, 2004)

i'm really impressed with 1fast400, will be putting in another order this week.and remember Mike, mediums suck, xxxl rules.


----------



## Alaric (Jan 23, 2004)

What exactly is the difference between bulknutrition and 1fast400?


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Jan 23, 2004)

nothing, two different fronts for the same operation... i think...


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 1Fast400 *_
> As soon as you bask in any glory over pleasing customers is the day you start to lose them due to not going that extra bit.



Ohh so your planning on not going that extra bit in the future?  wow am I glad I already got my order and free mixer bottle. hahahahaha 

Ok people stop applauding 1Fast before we jinx him...and us for that matter.  I can see it now, my next order I ask for 1T and I get menstrol cramp reliever.  hahahahaha


----------



## firestorm (Jan 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by HoldDaMayo *_
> nothing, two different fronts for the same operation... i think...



Yea "1FAST" is probably some organized crime syndicate and the reason we get all the great deals is because they use the business as a front to launder money not to profit. When the IRS comes a calling they show them the books under the name "BULKNUTRITION" so everything looks straight up.   HAHAHAHAHAHAHA   Sorry I had to.


----------



## SonOfThor (Jan 26, 2004)

Just wanted to say I recieved another order from 1fast400 last week.  It was shipped super fast and I think at a better service level than I had paid for! (I had originally paid for USPS).  Mike is the man and will definately be seeing more of my business.  I'd order the 10lbs of whey, but I think after import taxes and handling fees it would probably be more economical to buy locally.  After all, who's gonna believe that 10lbs of whey is onyl worth like 20 bucks!?!


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 26, 2004)

You assume customs knows stuff about what we do.  We have a program we are working on for 4x10lb bags to the UK, we value it at 50 bucks, so far no problems


----------



## TheWizardC6 (Jan 27, 2004)

Got my ON Whey in all the way up to Michigan in five days, not bad considering the horrible weather.  Thanks for the free shaker too!


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 27, 2004)

Actually your order got delayed 1 day due to optimum screwing up an order.  I got a skid of chocolate, when it was supposed to be vanilla.  You should normally have it in 3,4 days.


----------



## TheWizardC6 (Jan 27, 2004)

Haha....awesome that you fixed the problem in time.  

1fast, in your opinion what ships faster, Fedex or UPS?  I noticed that shipping is the same price for both.


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 27, 2004)

Not much of a difference really, some just hate ups or fed-ex.  I'd rather just give them the option.


----------



## 180stitch (Jan 27, 2004)

When will you be getting more 6-oxo in?


----------



## 1Fast400 (Jan 27, 2004)

Friday I hope


----------

